# Blown in insulation for walls



## polkaroo (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to see if it is practical to do some blown insulation into the exterior walls. Can anyone recomend companies in toronto?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

We can help you DIY!

Gary


----------



## polkaroo (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love to DIY, but I'm not sure where to start. All I know is that it should be as easy enough as getting a machine and cutting a hole in the wall boarding?

Anyone have any insight into some step by step instructions?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

There is dense-pack and regular; http://www.karg.com/pdf/Presentations/Dense_Pack_Cellulose_Insulation.pdf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd5FZ8ZWRAc&feature=more_related
http://www.affordablecomfort.org/images/Events/23/Courses/694/THER3_FitzgeraldDense_pack_Handout.pdf
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...RN9KUT&sig=AHIEtbQaSt_AlEmZvtuLzjdj2a6ZiCVKpg

Gary


----------

